# Touch Up Paint Factory



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone used touchuppaintfactory.com, the system looks good, I have some light damage on a Fiat Panda and am keen to have a go myself ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I just sat and watched the video of them painting the white BMW bumper. 

It just looks like normal spray painting to me. Just like trying to spray paint getting a good result requires skill. It's not as easy as it looks. 

I couldn't help but notice they never showed the blend or the other side of the car for comparison. If their results were good they'd be filming that.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Dr ColourChip is a great DIY chip repair. Color matched great and easy to use. The only complaints is it doesn’t totally fill the chip.

I did 2 coats and still not all the way filled. That being said you won’t notice unless you are looking for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Just looks like any paint supplier with some consumer oriented glitz around it. The finish they show in the mirror repaint on the front page doesn't look anything special, and it's disappointing to see them selling 2k lacquer without pointing out that it's dangerous, poisonous stuff which needs a suitable environment and protective gear to safely use.

I've used Paints4U for that sort of stuff for a long time and they're great, and their paint match us usually spot on, albeit for faded colours they will need to do a scan of a part to get a proper match. 

The Dr ColourChip stuff is a different system and actually very good for gravel rash and clusters of small chips but I wouldn't view that touchuppaintfactory as being anything special - getting a decent spray finish has more to do with the sprayer than the particular paint (albeit I would never suggest cheaping out on the latter).


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I just did a quick google of their address as it struck me as something of a rebrand and I wondered who it might have been before. Interestingly it seems to be Chipex, or at least the same parent. While Chipex is something different, much along the lines of the Dr Colour Chip setup, this new one is basically just a boggo paint supplier with some shiny looking labels on the cans. This isn't to take anything away from what is probably decent enough paint, just that it's nothing special over and above any paint supplier.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

I was looking to get some paint from paints4u to do some chip filling, this seems an alternative with the bonus of 15% discount codes.

However think you can also get wheel colours from paints4u which these guys don’t seem to do.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Used these on my cars and my sales cars. Very good stuff


----------

